# my tadpoles wont eat at least it doesnt look like it



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a few tadpoles that are a good size has no start of legs.
they wont eat i got tadpole and frog bites and i dont see them eat it so i tried fish flakes and still nothing i heard they eat algae to but i dont even see them picking at that is there anything else i should try?:withstup:


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i have tadpoles and what i feed them is fish sticks, my fish love them, my cats love them and my tadpoles love them xD 

if your wondering what the fish sticks are called its : "tetra pond sticks"


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

here is a picture of the stuf i use to feed my fish and tadpoles


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

try fry food or krill


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

when i catch wild tadpoles i feed them gold fish flakes dry dog food and scrambled eggs


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

when i rescued a few tadpoles from the feeder goldfish tank i fed them shrimp pellets and they seemed to love them and was able to morph them on it.


----------

